# Berea Gun Show



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Anybody going to the gun show today in Berea? If so let me know how it was, I am thinking about heading up there tomorrow. Looking for a conceal carry gun.
Thanks


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

what time is it i got some guns i need to sell


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

nick99 said:


> what time is it i got some guns i need to sell


9-5 Sat 9-4 Sun


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks looks like ill be going as long as i am feeling better


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

what do you have to sell?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I went today, picked up a S&W bodyguard .380 at a good price. They only have 2 buildings open, and there was some other auction going on. Place was packed, just a big cattle call. There were a few deals, but mostly the same old vendors, a few new ones and a bunch of junk. Not a whole lot of ammo either. For those looking to go on Sunday, go early.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

2 shot guns and a tauras 32 hr mag in a very hard to find all titaum gun


----------

